# What is your favourite agility organization?



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Eden’s agility instructor, who is a rehab vet, prefers literally any organization except AKC lol. She competes in UKI and USDAA the most. AKC courses tend to increase the likelihood of injury - jumps too tight, not enough space between jumps (especially for bigger dogs).

We all compete in AKC anyway


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Most people around here run AKC. There are no UKC trials here, hasn't been for a long time. Many people do CPE as an alternative.


----------



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

CPE. Very fun games, fun courses, and for the most part the people are a lot of fun and down to earth.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

DevWind said:


> Most people around here run AKC. There are no UKC trials here, hasn't been for a long time. Many people do CPE as an alternative.





iPappy said:


> CPE. Very fun games, fun courses, and for the most part the people are a lot of fun and down to earth.


I've never heard of CPE. Seems it is strictly available in the States?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

My area is super saturated with AKC trials. I trial AKC because it's what's available and what my friends compete in. Would love to have UKI trials once a month, the courses look flowy and fun.

Only 2-3 UKI trials a year a couple hours from me. USDAA has died out around here and there are a few CPE trials but not a lot. Zero NADAC where I live.

We have about 10-12 ASCA trials a year. Their courses have pretty good flow too.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Rundlemtn said:


> I've never heard of CPE. Seems it is strictly available in the States?


Possibly? I keep my venues to a minimum because I do so much. Mainly do AKC with a little UKC here and there.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I started out in USDAA but became frustrated with how hard it was to qualify. I avoided AKC for a while because my dog at the time was a big jumper and, as a green dog, the tighter courses were hard for him. As he grew more confident he could handle the AKC courses better and that‘s almost all we’ve done since (Although I’ve started doing some virtual titling in USDAA since the pandemic).

I used to do some CPE. As mentioned, it’s more laid back than most of the other orgs, with more games (so more runs per day). However, I entered mostly because their trials were closest and were held outside at a time where all the other orgs around me were moving to indoor venues (I always loved setting up a canopy ringside and making a day of it!). Now even CPE is mostly indoor trials, so for the most part I’m back to AKC.


----------



## Clipper's mom (Apr 27, 2019)

Having only started training in agility just over a year ago, I eagerly clicked on this thread, only to be confronted with a mysterious alphabet soup of organizations. I had to look most of them up. I have been to one USDAA trial as a volunteer, and the only other organization that has trials near (I use the term loosely, as two hours is not really near) my home in San Francisco is AKC. At least, those are the only two I can find. But for beginners like me, the comments about the type of courses in AKC agility is really enlightening. I hope there will be more comments comparing and contrasting.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

pawsnpaca said:


> I started out in USDAA but became frustrated with how hard it was to qualify. I avoided AKC for a while because my dog at the time was a big jumper and, as a green dog, the tighter courses were hard for him. As he grew more confident he could handle the AKC courses better and that‘s almost all we’ve done since (Although I’ve started doing some virtual titling in USDAA since the pandemic).
> 
> I used to do some CPE. As mentioned, it’s more laid back than most of the other orgs, with more games (so more runs per day). However, I entered mostly because their trials were closest and were held outside at a time where all the other orgs around me were moving to indoor venues (I always loved setting up a canopy ringside and making a day of it!). Now even CPE is mostly indoor trials, so for the most part I’m back to AKC.


My club used to run outdoor trials. We have a beautiful piece of land with permanently fenced rings. They used to even hold class out there. Now it rarely gets used.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Same as iPappy said. I love CPE for the games and atmosphere. Competitive and lots of fun!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

DevWind said:


> My club used to run outdoor trials. We have a beautiful piece of land with permanently fenced rings. They used to even hold class out there. Now it rarely gets used.


I do understand, from the club's perspective, why they'd prefer to run indoor trials if possible. Having done my share of running in rain and heat and even snow, running an outdoor trial can be super risky. But I really miss the days when a trial was a true social event, where I could sit ring-side in a comfortable chair in the shade, with my dogs, and watch the other runs and know for sure where they were in the running order, and where friends would stop in to chat or share a meal. Where most of our local trials are held now, both crating room and spectator space is very limited, most people crate out of their cars, and I'm constantly running back and forth from the car to ring side trying to monitor where everything is in the running order.... Give the choice, I'll take the weather and the camaraderie


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Clipper's mom said:


> Having only started training in agility just over a year ago, I eagerly clicked on this thread, only to be confronted with a mysterious alphabet soup of organizations. I had to look most of them up. I have been to one USDAA trial as a volunteer, and the only other organization that has trials near (I use the term loosely, as two hours is not really near) my home in San Francisco is AKC. At least, those are the only two I can find. But for beginners like me, the comments about the type of courses in AKC agility is really enlightening. I hope there will be more comments comparing and contrasting.


Apologies! I hadn't considered that when making the post. For future people visiting this thread it is: 1) American Kennel Club (AKC), 2) Canadian Kennel Club (CKC), 3) Agility Association of Canada (AAC), 4) United Kennel Club (UKC), 5) UK Agility International (UKI), 5) The North American Dog Agility Council (NADAC), 6) United States Dog Agility Association (USDAA), and others have mentioned The Australian Shepherd Club of America (ASCA) and Canine Performance Events (CPE). 

I've also been enjoying hearing everyone's inputs and reasoning for liking certain clubs over others!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

pawsnpaca said:


> I do understand, from the club's perspective, why they'd prefer to run indoor trials if possible. Having done my share of running in rain and heat and even snow, running an outdoor trial can be super risky. But I really miss the days when a trial was a true social event, where I could sit ring-side in a comfortable chair in the shade, with my dogs, and watch the other runs and know for sure where they were in the running order, and where friends would stop in to chat or share a meal. Where most of our local trials are held now, both crating room and spectator space is very limited, most people crate out of their cars, and I'm constantly running back and forth from the car to ring side trying to monitor where everything is in the running order.... Give the choice, I'll take the weather and the camaraderie


Over the weekend, I was just at a four-day outdoor agility trial. It was incredibly hot, and we had to wait out a thunderstorm at one point... but, it was still so much fun! I've only had to bench out of my car once so far due to COVID policies. But, it wasn't too bad either. It was cool at that time, so dogs could be left safely in the vehicles, and people still socialized with one another outside of the ring, and cheered each other on. I love the agility community!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

pawsnpaca said:


> I do understand, from the club's perspective, why they'd prefer to run indoor trials if possible. Having done my share of running in rain and heat and even snow, running an outdoor trial can be super risky. But I really miss the days when a trial was a true social event, where I could sit ring-side in a comfortable chair in the shade, with my dogs, and watch the other runs and know for sure where they were in the running order, and where friends would stop in to chat or share a meal. Where most of our local trials are held now, both crating room and spectator space is very limited, most people crate out of their cars, and I'm constantly running back and forth from the car to ring side trying to monitor where everything is in the running order.... Give the choice, I'll take the weather and the camaraderie


Members decided that they didn't want to go out there anymore. It's used for a couple of events. Earthdog and lure coursing. There's a frisbee league that rents it occasionally.


----------



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

goldy1 said:


> Same as iPappy said. I love CPE for the games and atmosphere. Competitive and lots of fun!


I decided CPE was a venue for me during an outdoor trial about 10 years ago. The judge was a big kind hearted bear of a man who was as happy as can be, and told all the participants that dogs could run naked, but he'd prefer if handlers did not


----------

